
Show HN: logtime - plain text time tracking in python - bevesce-
http://procrastinationlog.com/2016-09-26-logtime.html
======
welder
Since you're working in Sublime Text, you should check out this automatic time
tracker that works with ST2 and ST3:

[http://wakatime.com/](http://wakatime.com/)

Full disclosure: I built it.

